# Good Youth Bow?



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a twelve year old boy and I want to get him a bow he can use for a couple of years. Looking for suggestions. Thanks


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Mission craze they have a widw range of adjustment on them from draw lenght and weight.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Several of the manufactures have models that are good for this. Browning has one, as well as some of the others. The idea is, as he gets bigger and stronger, you can change the cams up and not have to buy a whole new bow (giving large flexibility in both weight and draw length). Any of this type in one of the name brands.

Get him decent equipment that he can shoot easily, and have success with. If you get a bow that is very difficult for him to pull....thinking that he will grow into it, he will not want to practice and probably give it up.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If you post this over on texasbowhunter.com, you will get many more opinions on models and might even find a used one that would work for you.


----------



## dirtfish (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought a Diamond Razor for my wife and my nephews have no problems shooting it . Its a good entry level bow lots of adjustments.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Very good advice.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

We have had great luck with the Diamond razor.

GREAT rig


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Mission Craze or the new Riot, or the Razor.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

If he's left handed, I have a Browning Mirage youth set up I will make you a deal on. My son out grew it this year.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks gasspergoo, he's right handed. We are going to go looking when we get back from hunting. I live near Triple Edge and going to go visit them.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Chicken Fried, If you don't want to spend a bunch of money, and want to see if he likes the sport first, I have a used Browning Micro Myst that you can have for a song. Call me at 281-350-6708, It is all set up with 4 arrow bow quiver, fiber optic sight, whisker bisquit rest, d loop. All you need is a release.

THE JAMMER


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Another vote for the Diamond Razor's Edge. We bought my boy one last year. It's easy to adjust the poundage and a draw length yourself with an allen wrench.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Go look at the Matthews craze it a bow that is adjustable he will be able to use it for years


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Jammer I will keep that in mind. We are going to Triple Edge sometime this week and see what they have.


----------

